# what where your favorite cartoons?



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i watched looney toons and the old mgm stuff. tex averys got to be one of my favorite cartoonist ever nothing beats droopy and screwball "screwy" squirrel.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta love Scooby man!  I also really liked Inspector Gadget, and the Smurfs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I fit the stereotype. I loved GI Joe, Thundercats, He-Man, She-Ra, and I always watched Looney Tunes with my Dad on Saturdays. Toss in some Woody Woodpecker and Heckle and Jeckel and it was the perfect weekend. 

Krystal, Scooby was definitely the poo.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Scooby Doo was totally the  I still watch it with my son  Oh man I'm stuck on Invader Zim, that cartoon is so freakin funny it kills me loll.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I heart Invader Zim!! Gir is the best!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

animaniacs, ren & stimpy


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Bugs Bunny
Anybody else old enough to remember the 'farmer brown' cartoons?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> I heart Invader Zim!! Gir is the best!


I have a tattoo of Gir on my left leg.  Ryan is suppose to tattoo Zim riding the pig next to him for me tomorrow  If he doesn't I'l probably just do it myself ha ha


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Krystal that's AWESOME!! I expect pics.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Totally  Right now it's just Gir in the dog suit flying across my leg with the blue fire coming out of his feet


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's pretty much my favorite on that show. I haven't watched it in a very long time. I guess it's on again though because my kids quote it all the time. LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL yea it's back  They have it on Netflix now :woof:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll have to rent it. Watch it with the kids. Family crap is not my bag, but I'll totally watch Zim.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

gir is the  but cosmo is better  as far as new cartoons go i gotta go with fairly odd parents.

@joewilly farmer brown? gotta look that up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

when I was real little Might Mouse was the best! The came Jem, she was truly outrageous, lol. Transformers rocked too, and the smurfs or course, loved Gargamel, as you can guess, lol. I can not bring myself to watch any of the new movies, I think they should have remained cartoons... I always wanted to be Penny in inspector gadget too. She never got any credit, I felt bad for her.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> I can not bring myself to watch any of the new movies, I think they should have remained cartoons...


lol i know im only 21 one but i grew up watching yogi bear the smurfs garfield all that good stuff it angers me that they think its a good idea to destroy these cartoons by making live action movies out of them that dont even have any real basis off the cartoon. where in the world does neil patrick harris come into the picture on the smurfs? where? also i wasnt to pleased with the remake of the day the earth stood still the original was sooooo much better


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol i know im only 21 one but i grew up watching yogi bear the smurfs garfield all that good stuff it angers me that they think its a good idea to destroy these cartoons by making live action movies out of them that dont even have any real basis off the cartoon. where in the world does neil patrick harris come into the picture on the smurfs? where? also i wasnt to pleased with the remake of the day the earth stood still the original was sooooo much better


totally agree!! I love NPH, doggie howser was my second crush  River Phoenix was my first :love2: poor River...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

melissa joan hart was one of my first crushes in clarissa explains it all.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> melissa joan hart was one of my first crushes in clarissa explains it all.


she is a cutie  Do you watch Melissa and Joey? totally cheesy but kinda funny.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Joewilly said:


> Bugs Bunny
> Anybody else old enough to remember the 'farmer brown' cartoons?


haha Clutch Cargo


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> she is a cutie  Do you watch Melissa and Joey? totally cheesy but kinda funny.


no lol im more of a reality tv kinda person now except fort that drama jersey shore  cant stand it. my current crush is this cop on tv she's on spike tvs jail she works in vegas at the jail (shes in booking) she's also on another show thats on trutv that looks at the inside of the clark county jail shes pretty hot for a cop  almost makes me wanna get arrested in vegas <_< >_> just dont let my girl know XD


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

c'mon dude... space ghost and the grape ape!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> no lol im more of a reality tv kinda person now except fort that drama jersey shore  cant stand it. my current crush is this cop on tv she's on spike tvs jail she works in vegas at the jail (shes in booking) she's also on another show thats on trutv that looks at the inside of the clark county jail shes pretty hot for a cop  almost makes me wanna get arrested in vegas <_< >_> just dont let my girl know XD


HA yeah I am a reality TV junky too, jersey shore included, freaking idiots. I spend the whole show half watching calling them idiots and thankful I am not such a loser. PaulyD makes me laugh though. basically a TV junkie truth be told. I will have to check out the vegas cop show, to see your girl, lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I loved the smurfs, yogi bear, Casper the friendly ghost, little Audrey, woody the wood pecker, tom and jerry, mighty mouse....I could go on LOL! Anyone remember the Barbapapa's??? I used to love this weird cartoon. Oh, and the great space coaster with Gary Gnu.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

no news is good news with Gary gnu, HA LOVED that show too!!! Not a cartoon but Great Space coasters was also a good one


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thundercats, Voltron, anything on the Disney afternoon: Gummy Bears, Chip N Dale's Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, etc etc. Snorks, Smurfs, Ren & Stimpy, too many to name really...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Thundercats, Voltron, anything on the Disney afternoon: Gummy Bears, Chip N Dale's Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, etc etc. Snorks, Smurfs, Ren & Stimpy, too many to name really...


good taste! lol

i got 3 1/2 year old girl that looves Phineas and Ferb
and lately i been da one running to the tv to watch it...THEN I REMEMBER 2 CALL MY DAUGHTER TO WATCH IT W ME LOL









another one i was hooked on 4 a while was..the penguins of madagascar on nick. gotta love those militant minded penguins and cant 4get King Julian! lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Belle and Sebastian, Today's Special, Tiny Toons,Animaniacs,What a mess,Pepper Ann,Pokemon,Sailor Moon,Pinky and the Brain,Bonkers, Punky Brewster(though the show was better then the cartoon)


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Belle and Sebastian, Today's Special, Tiny Toons,Animaniacs,What a mess,Pepper Ann,Pokemon,Sailor Moon,Pinky and the Brain,Bonkers, Punky Brewster(though the show was better then the cartoon)


 lol bonkers was great. TAIL SPIN was a good disney show. but does any one remember street sharks? or swat kats?

also whats with the new google i love lucy makes me want to pts myself


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles yet! They weren't my favourite but I was a big fan when I was a young'n. My favourites would have been Robotech, Thundercats and Masters of the Universe (He-Man).


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I can't believe nobody's mentioned the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles yet!


omg!!! :clap: Turtles in a half shell, turtle power!!!!

GOOD CALL AUS_STAFF!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you guys catch the monkey cuss at the other monkey in the begining of Madagascar? I swear one says the "F" word to the other one after he gets the paper out of the trash. Listen close next time your kids watch it


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Did you guys catch the monkey cuss at the other monkey in the begining of Madagascar? I swear one says the "F" word to the other one after he gets the paper out of the trash. Listen close next time your kids watch it


lol i gotta check it out...oops i mean...my kids 

who am i kidding i love dat show!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Loved the snorks and TMNT! lol

I have not seen the monkey cuss. But in old aladin copies you can hear teenager take off your clothes. Plain as day. I swear. Anyone else heard that? Or in lion king when simba falls the clouds lift to spell , damn I forget lol.

Cartoons have to make adults laugh cause then they would fail lol love seeing old school and seeing it in a new light since being all young and innocent. Lol

Edit: Yay! Gotta loves those internets....


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

redog said:


> haha Clutch Cargo
> ‪Clutch Cargo - 23 - The Arctic Bird Giant (1959).mpeg‬‏ - YouTube


Yeah....
then you probably remember these....


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

starblazers , robotech , spiderman and hi amazing friends , dungeons and dragons ,
turbo teen , pole position , gilligans planet , robotic stooges, jabber jaws , speed buggy,
not a cartoon but ..the original "land of the lost"


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> starblazers , robotech , spiderman and hi amazing friends , dungeons and dragons ,
> turbo teen , pole position , gilligans planet , robotic stooges, jabber jaws , speed buggy,
> not a cartoon but ..the original "land of the lost"


robotic stooges wat that the one where the 3 stooges where super heroes? jabber jaw was cool, the guy in speedy buggy looks alot like shaggy XD.

@ames imo the snorks where a rip off of the smurfs just underwater


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> robotic stooges wat that the one where the 3 stooges where super heroes? jabber jaw was cool, the guy in speedy buggy looks alot like shaggy XD.
> 
> @ames imo the snorks where a rip off of the smurfs just underwater


I can see maybe but they didn't only have 1 lady like smurfette lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> I can see maybe but they didn't only have 1 lady like smurfette lol


lol how where there so many smurfs but only one old guy? i wonder if they're all papa smurfs kids. is there a momma smurf? or are they asexual?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol how where there so many smurfs but only one old guy? i wonder if they're all papa smurfs kids. is there a momma smurf? or are they asexual?


i jus saw da movie this wkend..lol thought da same thing to myself.

and how they r soo many males n only 1 female??? ooh wee...gang bang! lol

...poor girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What about the end of the little mermaid when the priest pops wood. Seriouslt there is so much bad stuff going on in Disney cartoons loll.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember watching Johnny Quest, Underdog, Mighty Mouse and Fantastic Four....I must be old, those are some ancient toons.... :roll:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

DMTWI said:


> I remember watching Johnny Quest, Underdog, Mighty Mouse and Fantastic Four....I must be old, those are some ancient toons.... :roll:


lol not that ancient under dog was awesome the movie they made kinda sucked though. atom ant was a good cartoon almost forgot about him

who remembers hong kong phooey?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

kg420 said:


> What about the end of the little mermaid when the priest pops wood. Seriouslt there is so much bad stuff going on in Disney cartoons loll.


lmao! just 1 of da things that goes on..."unda the sea"!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol not that ancient under dog was awesome the movie they made kinda sucked though. atom ant was a good cartoon almost forgot about him
> 
> who remembers hong kong phooey?
> 
> ...


:woof::woof: Love love love hong kong phooey, and Sublime  His kitty never got any credit though loll.


NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> lmao! just 1 of da things that goes on..."unda the sea"!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

